# How much vinegar in the water? (mosquitoes, too)



## Thumperina (Aug 15, 2013)

As I haven't found safe mosquito repellent for outdoor use, I decided to try adding apple cider vinegar in their drinking water (I have read it could help). Should the smell of water repel them or how does it work? Or bunnies, when drinking, should start smelling like vinegar? I have to say that my bunnies drink very little, if they drink at all. (I am not discussing this problem now, as they eat lots of green grass in the yard that is often wet as we get a lot of rain this summer). Most of the water I give them stays intact. 
Anyway.... I thought I would put several bowls of water with added vinegar around the bunnies. I don't use dropper, I just add as little as I can from the bottle, so it must be more than a few drops. (I don't understand how a few drops can make a difference, maybe because our water bowls are now very small). 
Do bunnies normally like taste of water with vinegar? And could somebody please comment on how much vinegar to add and how it helps against mosquitoes? 

Some other ideas about repelling mosquitoes? How about candles with citronella? 
We also use garage (no cars in it) for bunnies to stay overnight (they have a hutch outdoors but thunderstorms this summer can be very severe at night and I am not able to protect hutch from the rain... just too much rain). The garage door stays open for fresh air (with access blocked) making it ventilated indoors. What could I use against mosquitoes inside garage?


----------



## whitelop (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know about using ACV for mosquitoes. I use ACV in my chicken waterers to keep the algae down between cleanings. I only put like a few tablespoons per gallon. Not enough to smell strong, but sometimes it helps. 
For the mosquitoes I actually use these Mosquito Dunks. You buy them at Lowes or Home Depot. They're organic and safe to be put into water troughs. I use them with my chickens and in my small pond. Nothing has happened with the chickens and a lot of people actually use them in the chicken community. 
BUT with all that being said, I'm not sure if they would be safe in the rabbits water dishes. You break them up to fit amount of water you have and it takes them like 30 days to dissolve. 

But for the mosquitoes being around the buns, I would seriously suggest getting them some monthly Revolution. They may get bitten by some mosquitoes but they wouldn't get heartworms because of the Revolution. 

I would make sure that you're cleaning the rabbits water several times a day. At least ONCE a day would help. Clean the bowl out with vinegar and that could help. Also there are plants that you can plant or have in pots around, look up and see what is mosquito repellent plants and see if there are any bunny safe ones. 

I know its tough to have a ton of mosquitoes. We've had a really wet summer this year, so the mosquitoes are laying eggs in the puddles in the leaves and stuff. I have woods around me and a pond. So we can't even go outside. BUT with the Dunks in my chickens water, the mosquitoes stay away because they can't lay eggs in the water. I also clean out their water bucket like every few days, so that helps too.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 16, 2013)

Can I just put out some containers with water and dissolve Dunks? Buckets that rabbits don't even reach to drink? Like I said, my bunnies drink very little if they drink at all (but they pee pretty well LOL)
Do I get it right that when I put Dunks in the water, I don't touch this water for at least 30 days to let it work?
Rabbits' drinking water gets replaced every day. 
I bought candle with Citronella, but still cautious to start using it... It says vapor is harmful for pets and humans, but when we use it as instructed, it gives off vapor, isn't it? A whole idea is to get its vapor, I thought.

Too shy to ask, what is monthly Revolution?


----------



## whitelop (Aug 16, 2013)

You might be able to go into a hollistic grocery store or to a smaller pet shop and see if they have any natural mosquito repellent. 
There is also a citronella plant, but I've never actually seen one. If you could find that it might be better than getting the candles, since the candles have more stuff in them than just citronella. 
Here is something that could help. http://www.ameliaislandmosquitocont...atural-ways-to-avoid-mosquitoes-this-summer/\


----------



## Azerane (Aug 16, 2013)

Are your rabbits free-run in your yard, or are they in a hutch/run? You could always cover the mesh areas of any hutch with flyscreen. Otherwise, if they're running around the yard, they're going to get bitten no matter what you do. Just get rid of any free-standing water you don't need, replace their water every day as you're doing. But you'll still have mosquitos around. Technically, I don't actually think there's any product that's truly 100% safe in terms of citronella candles and mosquito coils etc.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 16, 2013)

They are doing both, including free roaming so I can't really use mesh. 
Citronella candle on my deck doesn't seem to work - still lots of mosquitoes under the deck where bunnies like to sit. I don't even smell any smell. 
But, I found a good way to eliminate flies in garage. Raid stick where you can pour syrup in the lower part has trapped probably 50 flies by now. I used pack of honey from McDonalds that was in my car for a long time. How many people know that McD would give you honey if you order hot tea?


----------

